# LOOK 595 sold....I bought a Colnago!



## jmoley (Apr 5, 2007)

removed because of double post!!!! SORRY


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

nice looking bike, if you are into those Italian steeds. Interested to see your ride quality impressions, going from somewhat compact to standard. Im confused... the components dont look the same whatsoever. What are the weight differences with the same components?

... traitor.

=)


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Mama mia !


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

My condolences. I would not give up my 595 or my Prince Carbon.






jmoley said:


> removed because of double post!!!! SORRY


----------

